# This about knocks the rag off the bush!!!!!!!!!!



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

2 strips of bacon or 1 sausage cake per day increases ones risk of pancreatic cancer by 19%. Have you ever???????? Kinda reminds me of a study done years ago on Sackrin causin cancer. Said rats fed sackrin were more likely to develop cancer than rats that had none. They left out one detail. The dosage given to rats was eqivalent to 820 soda pops a day for a human. Hell, his gut would have blowed up long before he cotched cancer.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah I was in college when that study came out. I drew a cartoon and posted it on the bulletin board that said. "Scientists have determined that saccharin would have caused cancer in lab rats had they not drowned in it first!"


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Can't figure how the old farmers who lived on home butchered pork lived so long.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Don't forget that it has been proven that being born, (some of us were hatched) living, breathing, talking, walking, fornicating and just being, cause all types of cancer. One study tells you one thing and the next study will tell you the total opposite.
If you're going to get it, you are going to get it and there just isn't anyway around it. Look at all the clean living non-smoking, non-drinking, heath food nuts that drop from cancer every year


----------

